# 14oz Gloves for Muay Thai



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Alright troops not posted on here for an age but was looking for some guidance for buying some 14oz gloves decent ones but not looking to spend a fortune so just a site with a sale or something. Looking for Sandee if possible.

Also gum sheild and groin guard aswell.

Been doing Muay Thai for a good bit now but trainer is now wanting us all kitted out with correct equipment. So my cheap MMA gloves go out the window.


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

Sandee MMA Sparring Gloves | Made4Fighters.com

I have these. They do the job, firm leather but grows soft after a week or so. Dont put them in the washing machine, ****s them up big style.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ive had t-sport and twins in the past, both lasted me well. Tho the twins velcro seems to go quite quickly but it can be sorted with some tape.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey dude, we have some Boon Gloves in, in 14oz really really nice quality gloves, better than Sandee (that is my honest opinion too)

Boon Muay Thai sparring Gloves

Well stocked on Gumsheilds too mate MMA Mouthguards - Shock Doctor Mouth Guard - Fight Mouth Guards

Discount code is ukmma10 mate


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Get the boons!


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

Jaco Guardian for a groin guard. I wouldn't wear anything else to protect the family jewels.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

maybe its different at different gyms, but at our place we only spar with 16oz, plus the extra weight helps condition your arms a little


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeh I think the standard weight for gloves in Interclubs might be 16oz. Depends on the interclub maybe.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I spar with 12oz...we tip tap spar though.

I'd recomend Fairtex or Sandee or get the boon gloves from Marc..i've heard good things about them.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

16oz is standard.

14oz are alright but would be typically used by the lighter people. IIRC, people who weigh under either 60 or 70kg.

Interclubs are always 16oz, from what Ive seen, at all weights and with both genders.

For groin guards, I have no problems using the evolution brand, you can get them for 9 quid delivered and still use one I bought 11 months ago without probs.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Got me some 16oz Sandee gloves from made 4 fighters. :thumb


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Ive recently bought a pair of Raja gloves and I find the fit much better than Sandee, Twins and MTG.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

AndyMulz said:


> Got me some 16oz Sandee gloves from made 4 fighters. :thumb


this is what id recomend! They fit me perfectly but everyone is diffirent!


----------



## manofearth (Oct 13, 2010)

> Hey dude, we have some Boon Gloves in, in 14oz really really nice quality gloves, better than Sandee (that is my honest opinion too)


Boons are absolutely wicked - seem to be more popular in the US, everybody harks on about them on sherdog but have only seen a couple of UK guys with them so far.

Question is....do you trust the opinions of a first post guy, haha!

(hello btw)


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I do, and agree - Welcome to the forum


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:whs Ditto - I'm really impressed with the Boon's - fit and quality all good stuff.


----------

